# Anyone want to move to Boston?



## boxthorn (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm looking for people to live in Boston. Squatting there would be cool, but I'm also down to pay a small rent.


----------



## boxthorn (Jun 30, 2011)

I would like to move in mid-July, to those interested.


----------

